# Kemper 163?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone here ride a Kemper snowboard? I was given one a while back but have never even heard of this brand. I noticed the binding holes have a weird style on them (like how Burton boards have weird set-ups.) How does a Kemper ride? And what type of bindings do i need to get?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

kemper was a pretty big name in the early days of riding.. they pretty much fell away in the last decade. if you have a crazy hole pattern you def got an old board as hole patterns have been more or less standardized for about a decade. you could send a pic of your board to saltypeaks (Salty Peaks Snowboard and Skate Shop) for info on it.. they have one of the largest (if not the largest) collections of vintage boards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the website. I'll send pictures in later tonight.

Would i be better off trying to buy a new board? I'm going shopping on Black Friday at a Sports Chalet. They have a few deals on a snowboard bindings and boots.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well i guess thats really up to you but ill assume that you wont find bindings that will fit on the kemper you have now. if you are starting out those $299 packages arent really too bad imo. getting everyhting together your first season is a big blow to the wallet. my only warning about the package deals at such shops is that the bindings are usually extremely low end and probably wont hold up to hard frequent riding. imo when starting out boot and binding quality are way more important than board quality. so once you decide to really invest money id start there then worry about a better board later.


----------

